# How Tabitha Catches a Soccer Ball



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I cant see any video


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

I know - the link to You Tube is not functioning correctly.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

There - I got it, I was leaving a needed character out of the link.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes I now see the clip...very cute...Thanxs for sharing !!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great video....Samson does the same thing....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, nice little video. Kia does the same, but Lila would just look at it, let it hit her and then take it


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I love it! My kids just watched it too


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Aww Tabitha looks great and very talented......Mine would have finished ripping the ball to shreds till nothing was left.....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky would tackle it. I don't think he's coordenated for the catching thing...


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

mine are silly they will head-butt it first find where it went pick it up drop it look at you then the bal(that con. till you throw it again again), still learning though


----------

